

Tray.io: streamlined app development  - waldr
https://blog.tray.io/entry/announcing-trayio-private-beta

======
waldr
Hi, I'm rich the co-founder of tray.io..

There are quite a few different parts to our technology stack, and we were
planning on doing a few more blog posts outlining the tech and challenges we
have experienced..

For now I'll say that we are based on the jvm, using a mix of scala and java,
typesafe stack, mongodb, redis, nginx, vert.x all hosted on AWS..

~~~
nsaich
Cheers, look forward to finding out more from your blog posts...

------
speedmax
Great job on launching the private beta. It's a amazing switch from the
previous communication play. Given most developers needs a platform to host
lightweight web apps. Plus, there is a massive opportunity there to build the
Heroku for mobile optimized site for mobile web or embed webviews.

Cheers

\- T

------
nsaich
What is your technology stack?

